# DD's wedding quilt....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

oldest dd gets married in August..I've been working on this since February and it is SS LL OO WW going! But I'm down to the last 5 rows. All the geese units are done now just to attach them. I am seriously thinking about having this one long armed. I've been talking to someone about it. Its king size and I just don't know if I can do anything on it other than stitch in the ditch. Hopefully this month I will finish the blocks and get it put together.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful and a LOT of work, it looks like.

And if you can, I think long arm would be good - that way you'll still like it when done, and not say fussy words over it as you wrestle with it if stitching in the ditch.

But I like your colors.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I like it, too! You can quilt a pattern in the alternate blocks and the triangles can each be done in two square motions, making the quilting go pretty quickly if you didn't want an allover design....


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!! Can you repost the link to the pattern? I don't think I saved it the first time.
Heidi


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Ginnie, they are going to cherish this forever. It is just gorgeous! You've outdone yourself!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you all! It is a work in progress. I have 4 1/2 more rows of blocks to put together. Then to work on placement as I want to move a few light blocks around. IF I had the time I would hand quilt it but there is just no way I can have it done by August of this year! Next year maybe....lol. 
The pattern is in the Jan/Feb Fons and Porter Love of Quilting.....not sure if it's online though. It's called Triangle Surprise. 

Then I get to start on other dd's wedding quilt lol! Maybe in about 2 years I won't be on a wedding quilt deadline. But since I have 4 more kids I'm thinking I may need to go ahead and make theirs too!

I did find a link for the pattern but it's not free....
http://www.shopfonsandporter.com/product/triangle-surprise-digital-quilt-pattern/

I thought that when I get this finished I might send a picture in to them.

I saw this and am thinking about it for the border on this quilt....What do you think? 
http://www.hoffmanfabrics.com/SuperStore/SuperStore-Product.asp?ProductID=11978


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is one lovely quilt. Your colour scheme is so pleasing -- bright and yet soft at the same time.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It's going to be beautiful, they will treasure it more every year.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful. That beautiful aqua color was popular when I got married 53 years ago and now its the "in" color again. I wonder if it will repeat for your dd's 50th -- she can tell people my mom made this quilt 50 years ago and look the colors are still "in".


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I really like the colors - I'm also looking forward to learning how to quilt with a long arm machine.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Macybaby said:


> I really like the colors - I'm also looking forward to learning how to quilt with a long arm machine.



right now I am so wishing I had one! I've even been figuring out where to put one.....but it doesn't matter because I can't afford it right now!


----------

